# No Jun Fan JKD in Chicago at all????



## lavelle

I find this to be impossible!  I've looked for some of the more influential martial arts in CHicago and the only thing that's available is Aikido?  IMPOSSIBLE!!!!

If this is the case, then I will definitely open an academy that will feature Parker Kenpo and JFJKD!  

Come on, in our vast network we don't know any instructors or schools in the Chicagoland metro area?  I tried those listed on Guro Inosanto's site with no luck at all!  The only thing close to being in Chicago is in Oak Park, Victory Martial Arts, but that's a 1 1/2 hour ride by train!

Thanks to all for any help with some Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do!


----------



## Chrisv8

I've been looking into it also and am having no luck.  Did you check out Degerberg?  I'm not sure if they offer JKD.  On their website, it states that they teach Lee Jun Fan. (Not sure if they're the same though.  I'm sort of a newbie to martial arts).

I was also thinking about Muay Thai and was trying to find a school that trains in that.  The EBMAS Wing Chun (in downtown) looks like a good alternative also, as I'm debating as to whether I should give that a shot.

As before, I'll keep updating as I find more info.  And it'd be great to have someone to visit schools with and to discuss/evaluate classes.

And if you don't mind me asking, what is your martial arts background?  I've taken some beginning Shotokan Karate.

Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## jime23

Did you guys try this www.nsama.com out in libertyville


----------



## lavelle

Concerning NSAMA, Libertyville is pretty far away from Chicago ad they use a belt system. From what I have researched, this is not the proper way of teaching JKD. The teachings of JKD emphasize that rank doesn't matter, only your skill and profeciency. I'm searching for a school that is completely certified to teach Jun Fan JKD. This school seems to teach various martial arts "based" on the teachings of Bruce Lee. It never specifies that this is Original JKD as taught by Bruce Lee and certified by Guro Inosanto or anyone else for that matter.

I don't know why schools and instructors haven't taken advantage of teaching in Chicago. Millions of people reside in Chicago compares to the thousand or so in Libertyville, Oak Park and these other far off suburbs. Even by car Libertyville is 2 hours away.

ChrisV8, you asked about my martial art background. I began my martial art life at age 13 studying Tae Kwon Do and like most, found it to be completely ineffective for actual encounters. So I begged my parents to take me to a Kenpo school that I had heard about where they wear black uniforms! I really got into Kenpo and studied the Parker system for 12 years. Once I reached my third Black I began to experiment in other arts and found Aikido very useful for more detailed joint manipulations and simply as a way to put someone down without poking thier eye out or crushing the esophagus. After Aikido I studied intensively in Wushu. That was a brand new beginning for me as I was switching to a Chinese way of fighting. But I loved how graceful the movements were and how I learned to control my body. It also strengthened my other techiques learned in Kenpo and Aikido (Hard and soft as I like to call them) I got in some kickboxing through the years as well.

This is why I want to study Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do. I think that it will help me to streamline all that I know and I can gain a greater control over my opponent. 

The search continues for the ever elusive JKD in Chicago. Hey Chris, what side of the city are you on?


----------



## jime23

Go to www.jerrypoteet.com there are 3 instructors under Jerry here I think they are all teaching privates Marc Hallek
from nsa does know his stuff the belt system is in the Ron Balicki Mars sytem Besides Degerburg in the city I only no of a another school in hoffman estates


----------



## lavelle

Thanks!  I appreciate the Jerry Poteet suggestion and I immediately emailed two of the instructors on the list.

I have a question for everyone here, who has been to Degerberg?  I've heard nothing but bad things about them although some of the best instructors are there.  I'm confused!  I want to call and inquire about thier JKD but I'm not so sure.  I've talked to too many ex students who complained about a lot of things.  I'm not a gossiper so I won't reapeat them here.  I'll just continue on my quest to find a great instructor in the way of Jeet Kune Do.


----------



## Hanzo04

theres victory martial arts in oak park, degerberg academy in chicago, white wolf kenpo karate (EPAK) in forest park, and there's probably 200 TKD schools in the state of illinois. you've got to look harder if you want results.


----------



## pesilat

Having a belt system isn't indicative of JFJKD one way or the other. Depends on the instructor. NSAMA is affiliated with Ron Balicki and, by extension, Dan Inosanto. I've been up there for a couple of seminars with Ron and all the NSAMA guys I met were good guys and good martial artists.

But it is a bit of a haul from Chicago. The only one I've visited in Chicago is Degerberg and I only know of them through reputation. I've worked out with some of there guys at various seminars with Dan Inosanto, Herman Suwanda, and Rita Suwanda but I don't know what level of training they were at - I just know they were students of Degerberg Academy. Degerberg does have a good reputation, though.

Mike


----------



## Chrisv8

lavelle, cool, you're a pretty seasoned martial artist!

I'm located on the near south side of Chicago, right by U.S. Cellular Field.(White Sox Park)


----------



## lavelle

Hey thanks!  I just try to be the best at whatever I can do...

I'm going to check out Victory and find out if they teach the foundation of Jeet Kune Do and concepts.  I am starting to wonder if I should just fly out to California to study with Inosanto for the 3 months...  Who thinks it would be worth it?


----------



## jime23

Lavelle ahave you checked www.inosanto.com 
USA 	IL 	Chicago 	Eugene 	Amante 	773-728-5300 	Email 	  	 
USA 	IL 	Niles 	Tom 	Doherty 	  	Email 	  	 
USA 	Il 	Chicago 	Dennis 	Duria 	  	Email 	  	 
USA 	IL 	Elmhurst 	Bill 	Economos 	312-255-5526 	Email 	  	 
USA 	IL 	Chicago 	Robert 	Eggebrecht 	  	Email 	  	 
USA 	IL 	Arlington Heights 	Ted 	Georgas 	773-882-5958 	Email 	  	 
USA 	IL 	Round Lake Beach 	Marc 	Halleck 	847-573-1672 	Email 	  	 
USA 	IL 	Chicago 	Jason S. 	Menadue 	  	Email 	  	 
USA 	IL 	Spring Grove 	Anthony 	Palermo 	815-675-0469 	Email 	  	 
USA 	IL 	Bloomington 	Scott 	Petri 	309-828-2927 	Email 	  	 
USA 	IL 	Normal 	David 	Rogers 	309-452-4074 	Email 	  	 
USA 	IL 	Chicago 	Tim 	Tokarz 	847-310-1824 	Email 	  	 
USA 	IL 	Heyworth 	Joseph 	White 	309-663-5425 	Email


----------



## lavelle

Thanks for the list, and unfortunately... yes, I have checked those guys out.  Most of them have invalid emails or are very "nonaccomodating" when it comes to new students.

Also, again a lot of those place are much too far.  The distance is incredible.  

About the Jerry Pottet suggestions, I emailed 2 instructors from the list and only one of them had a valid email and I haven't heard from him yet.  

I really doo appreciate all of the positive suport found here though.  This forum is amazing.

The search continues...


----------



## jime23

Lavelle check your private messages bro


----------



## lavelle

Got it and right back at ya!


----------



## jime23

More info hope it helps


----------



## lavelle

that is fantastic info!  Thanks bro!  I can't even tell you how much I appreciate it!


----------



## lavelle

Met with Barry yesterday.  Great guy, really knows his stuff!

He does not not teach Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do, only Jeet Kune Do.  

However, he is of a very high skill level and extremely knowledgeable.  I would recommend in a heartbeat.


----------



## jime23

So Are you going to train with him? What are his rates


----------



## jing

hey everyone,

sorry to hear that you had such a big difficulty finding instruction in Chicago.  I'm one of the instructors on that list under Guru Dan and Guru Ron Balicki.  I know all of the instructors in Chicago and unfortunately none of us except Marc actually owns a school.  Keep in mind also that teaching isn't our full time job and most of the guys now are married and have kid(s) which is why they may seem standoffish.  Be that as it may, I encourage you on your search.  Eventually it'll payoff.


eugene.


----------



## mcjon77

A quick note about the Degerberg Academy:

They offer Jun Fan 2 days a week and Kali 3 days a week.  I am pretty sure that they are affiliated with Ron Balicki, I know they bring him to their school at least twice a year.  When I looked at their schedule I counted 9 different arts taught in separate classes.  Seems like a pretty decent place to train.

Jon


----------



## Flatlander

jing said:
			
		

> hey everyone,
> 
> sorry to hear that you had such a big difficulty finding instruction in Chicago. I'm one of the instructors on that list under Guru Dan and Guru Ron Balicki. I know all of the instructors in Chicago and unfortunately none of us except Marc actually owns a school. Keep in mind also that teaching isn't our full time job and most of the guys now are married and have kid(s) which is why they may seem standoffish. Be that as it may, I encourage you on your search. Eventually it'll payoff.
> 
> 
> eugene.


Eugene, welcome to Martial Talk!  It's great to have more Jun Fan people on the board, I look forward to your contributions.  Help yourself to the various forums, and if you have any questions, just let me know.  Happy posting!

Dan Bowman
Martial Talk
-Moderator-


----------



## Xue Sheng

Original post 06-15-2004 last post, before today, 08-13-2004


----------

